# Cat tree build



## aWhiteCat (May 12, 2011)

The cat tree is nearly finished, just need more carpeting and a coat of paint, but we are calling it quits for the day. 

Here are some photos of the build.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Sooo wood dust only causes cancer in the state of California. Will have to remember that :wink

Anyway the cat tree is looking good.. wanna build me one too?


----------



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

lol BotanyBlack I was thinking the same thing!

looks good though!


----------



## aWhiteCat (May 12, 2011)

Lol... its really not hard. I was pleasantly surprised when my guy was like ok... I have cut you all the pieces. 20mins later we had the box built and on the stand, 5more and the "towers" were up. Spray painted the bottom of the tower, wrapped the rope, and stapled on some carpet. Now we are wonder wth to do with the box, it just going to be to big of a pain to carpet, so we are thinking about just going to town with the black spray paint again and maybe getting a stick on tile so it will be a "cool place" in the summer time.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

how about buying some of those replaceble carpet squares glue em in place and add a nice rounded trim around the edges?


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Looking good! You going to start taking orders?


----------



## aWhiteCat (May 12, 2011)

Lol sure... I would be cheaper than the store stuff. I mean I get why they are expensive, but we built this for like 70 bucks and we have a ton of ply wood left over. 

Unfortunately Ben is showing 0 intrest in it ATM but im hoping that just because this is a new house for him...


----------

